# Dripping noise from toilet drain



## redpoint5 (Sep 15, 2010)

I recently moved in to a 1995 house that appears to have the original fixtures, including the toilets. I noticed a very faint dripping noise while in the bathroom and inspected the water tank on the toilet for any leaking, and found none. Then I noticed the dripping sound coincides with the volume that is put into the toilet bowl. In other words, when I take a leak, it sounds like my toilet is taking a leak too (although very very faintly).

Now, my toilet is on the second floor, and I don't notice any odor or wet spots on the ceiling from the first floor, but I wonder if there might be a leak causing the dripping noise? Is it possible the water is dripping internally to the pipe and causing the noise, or should I be concerned? I find it hard to believe a drip could exist within a pipe since fluids prefer to travel along the surfaces of objects.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you poured a large potful or a bucketful of water into the toilet bowl rather than flush it normally, do you still hear the dripping sound?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

water displaces itself when something is added to it, however much you're pissing is going down the drain as well... before you flush. Ever stick a rock or something into a full bucket of water? water spills out. thats whats happening


----------



## redpoint5 (Sep 15, 2010)

the_man said:


> water displaces itself when something is added to it, however much you're pissing is going down the drain as well... before you flush. Ever stick a rock or something into a full bucket of water? water spills out. thats whats happening


I'm well aware of the science of displacement, and I reconciled long ago why the toilet doesn't fill as I urinate.

My concern is that I have not noticed a dripping noise from other toilets before. Is this somewhat normal, or should I be concerned that a mess is accumulating in the sub-space beneath my floor?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

Any water stains on the floor or ceiling below? If there isn't any evidence of a leak, i wouldn't worry about it. it's not a new sound right? Unless something has changed recently, then let it be :drink:


----------



## redpoint5 (Sep 15, 2010)

the_man said:


> Any water stains on the floor or ceiling below? If there isn't any evidence of a leak, i wouldn't worry about it. it's not a new sound right? Unless something has changed recently, then let it be :drink:


That is what I was thinking, but just wanted to bounce it off others so I can relieve myself peacefully. I just moved into the house, so I don't know if the sound is new. Anyone want to rent the room below?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I've seen this before, I think the reason you don't see it on all toilets is it depends on the pipes I guess, some you may hear the drip, others you may not, just from how it flows. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would suggest cleaning the flap and seat thoroughly and making sure the little fill hose is not running any water into the tube it empties into. If either of those things are happening, you have a small water flow problem that would cause an equal amount of water to go down the trap.

the easiest way to check for a leaking flapper or seat is to put some food coloring into the tank and wait. If it leaks, the bowl water will become colored.

The other possible leak, not much you can do but look closely or move it so it doesn't run into the tube and then listen for the noise. Be sure to return it to the proper placement when you use the toilet for official business.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

nap nailed it with the flapper. It's a common problem, especially with the Fluidmaster adjustables. They seem to get brittle with age. Replace it with a Korky.


----------



## redpoint5 (Sep 15, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> nap nailed it with the flapper. It's a common problem, especially with the Fluidmaster adjustables. They seem to get brittle with age. Replace it with a Korky.


Nap and you both missed it completely. Had either of you read the OP, you would notice that I ruled this out here:



> I noticed a very faint dripping noise while in the bathroom and inspected the water tank on the toilet for any leaking, and found none. Then I noticed the dripping sound coincides with the volume that is put into the toilet bowl.


To be helpful, one must first seek to understand the problem.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

redpoint5 said:


> Nap and you both missed it completely. Had either of you read the OP, you would notice that I ruled this out here:
> 
> 
> 
> To be helpful, one must first seek to understand the problem.





> I noticed a very faint dripping noise while in the bathroom and inspected the water tank on the toilet for any leaking, and found none. Then I noticed the dripping sound coincides with the volume that is put into the toilet bowl.


 Where do you think a leak in the flap or the small tube would go? It goes into the bowl. While you said you did not find a leak, that doesn't mean there wasn't a leak you missed.



You didn't rule anything out. You believed you did but that could have been incorrect.


Since the only other real possibility was discounted in your other rude post, I figured it wasn't simply due to you using the toilet displacing water into the drain. If that is the situation, then shame on you for not realizing that when you were putting something into the toilet, water was pushed into the drain. Not my fault you can't put 2 and 2 together and come up with 4.


----------



## redpoint5 (Sep 15, 2010)

nap said:


> Where do you think a leak in the flap or the small tube would go? It goes into the bowl. While you said you did not find a leak, that doesn't mean there wasn't a leak you missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that you are attempting to help. However, I have demonstrated remarkable patience with those that have responded without even considering the question. The thread title states that my question is about a dripping noise coming from the drain and not from any other location. While it may be true that a very tiny leak exists in my flapper, that is not what I was primarily concerned with.

Your argumentum ad hominem attack is further evidence of your unwillingness to listen to my direction. Now, I don't intend to discourage your advice, as you seem to be very knowledgeable, but I don't feel you gave proper attention to the discussion (perhaps I needed to be more clear in my explanation).

Please accept my apology for anything rude I have said.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

> Your argumentum ad hominem attack is further evidence of your unwillingness to listen to my direction. Now, I don't intend to discourage your advice, as you seem to be very knowledgeable, but I don't feel you gave proper attention to the discussion (perhaps I needed to be more clear in my explanation).
> 
> Please accept my apology for anything rude I have said.


I love it. He slaps me again and then apologizes.

I'm done here.


----------



## thecook (Jun 24, 2011)

*me to*

I have the same problem in a house I bought. The toilet made a dripping sound when I used it, no leaks. I replaced the toilet with a new kohler, and I still have the same problem of hearing a dripping sound when I use the toilet.


----------



## mefixit (Dec 15, 2011)

*I have this problem too*

I installed a new one piece toilet. I have lived in this house for 22 years and the old toilet did not have this problem. When I noticed the dripping sound after the new toilet was installed I listened all around the toilet and decided the drip sound was coming from the basement so I went down there and there was no water dripping anywhere. I am sure the noise is water dripping and hitting the bottom of the inside of the drain pipe where it takes a 90 degree turn about two feet below the subfloor. The dripping occurs when the toilet is being used and for a few minutes after it is flushed then it stops. The new toilet does not flush like a normal toilet with water swirling out from around the top of the rim - when the handling is pulled everything is just sucked out the hole with no water coming into the bowl. If I had known this I don't think I would have chosen this toilet as it doesn't "come clean" without the water rinse. Whether this flushing system is part of the issue I don't know. There is nothing inside the tank that I can tell is causing this problem.

I am wondering if the toilet is seated properly on the wax ring.


----------



## rodkahn (Aug 13, 2012)

*I think I have this exact issue*

when u pee, u can hear a dripping noise, but there is no leak.

never experienced this before with any toilet.

I BET THE TOILET PIPE CONNECTION IS PLASTIC, DOING A 90 DEG TURN. WHEREAS BEFORE, IT WAS CAST IRON. 

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-44352.html?

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/bath/msg0412571517927.html


----------



## tadair919 (Oct 27, 2013)

*I have the exact same problem*

Not related at all to accessorries like drain valve or flapper.

It has to do with the volume in the bowl. It only drips when you are using the toilet (#1 or #2). After you flush and volume retuns to normal it stops making a noise.

If anyone has any other ideas on how to fix it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tadair919 (Oct 27, 2013)

*posted this too hastily*

Rodkan's links posted above to a similar thread discuss the problem in good detail. I believe either lowering the fill line in the tank or if this was a recently installed toilet tell the plumber to fix it by leveling it perfectly I think. If it's not perfectly level that dripping can happen. (This info from one of the links above.)


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Insert some food dye into the tank. If any reaches the bowel then you have a flapper problem. This is without flushing and give it an hour.


----------

